# Picking the right Betta



## Betta Fish Newbie (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi I'm new here...:-D
I'm about to get my 1st betta fish, any tips on choosing the right Betta?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Look for activeness and any loss of fins or torn fins. There are some things you'll be able to see right off the bat, and some things that might not show up until later. I would just make sure the betta looks healthy, swims well, maybe try to have it follow your finger.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome! 

When looking for a new betta, keep an eye out for signs of illnesses- 
abnormally large eyes
white, cottony patches on body/fins
red patches on body (not part of coloring!) 
white dots (look like grains of salt) 
Fins that have brown edges and look to be fading away
white poop (trust me, these are so hard to deal with)
external parasites (you'll know them when you see them) ...
Anything that looks abnormal, basically...

What you DO want-
Lively, colorful betta that flares at its neighbour or a mirror 
healthy fins, eyes, etc.


----------



## Betta Fish Newbie (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks a lot Im so excited 4 my first betta


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You don't pick the betta, the betta picks you.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Definitely look for the above, the last thing you want to do is bring home a sick betta, especially if it's your first. 

I usually go with the one that catches my eye. You know, like when you look at a large group of the same thing but for some reason you can't explain one of them just stands out. That's the one I grab, never steered me wrong yet.


----------



## TurquoiseBetta (Sep 19, 2010)

From what I've experienced, it should be active and should respond in some way to a human looking at it. It might:

- Flare
- Try to attack
- Seem wary
- Seem mildly interested

One more thing, if the betta it not moving but is still alive, it might be asleep. You could try picking up the container the betta is in (if it's in a container) and see if the betta awakens. But try not to startle it.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> You don't pick the betta, the betta picks you.


this, totally. the fella in my avatar did that to me. the moment i saw him, i was interested(i thought he was a girl), but then, he turned and we literally locked eyes as best as a fish and human could, and i knew he was the one i had to have. i wish our time together could have been longer, but i don't regret getting him.

but, i do have to agree. as a first-time betta owner, stay away from the ones who don't move much unless you tap their cups, stay away from any that have funky eyes, or white cottony stuff on them. get the ones that wiggle at you, flare at you, or flare when you put them next to another cup. :3


----------



## Betta Fish Newbie (Dec 31, 2010)

got elvis today, he was the first one to catch my eye, kinda like what u guys described.
he's a bit shy, i'm hoping he'll perk up in the next couple of days


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He definitely will- if he ate within five minutes of being in his tank, I think he'll be a lively boy.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

most bettas cant flare at each other because if they are in cups no matter what size the round shape of the cups messes with their view so they cant see each other also look for a betta who blew a bubble nest in their tank


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Not true. I've seen PLENTY of Betta at Walmart flaring at the other fish.


----------



## Bmo (Jan 8, 2011)

I should have paid closer attention when choosing my betta. His fins looked a little torn and strange and 2 weeks later I'm dealing with one sick fish. But...I am kinda glad that I got him out of that pet store anyway. I'm trying my best though.  Keeping high hopes!


----------



## Betta Fish Newbie (Dec 31, 2010)

good that you're giving him a better life


----------



## Bmo (Jan 8, 2011)

Betta Fish Newbie said:


> good that you're giving him a better life


Thanks :\ I hope I can...His condition is worsening.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Bmo,

Sorry you have to deal with this. Good luck!

GB


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Not true. I've seen PLENTY of Betta at Walmart flaring at the other fish.


Its 100% true... its called Snell's Law or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angle_of_refraction ... or simply get a glass of water and look thru it, only the image near the axis of the glass is clear, everything away from the axis becomes more and more distorted.

Now that is not to say that if both fishes are near the wall of the cup/jar, that they then aren't able see each other, but when fishes are past the half way point of the jar, it is unlikely that they will see each other


----------

